# So finally... I got my new prospect!



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

So after lots of research and patients I got my new dog. Initially, i was looking at Mals and Rotts, and then started to lean towards Mals, but my TD offered me the opportunity to co-own one of his young dogs and I jumped on it. Ike is 7months old and he is out of Jenecks Quic X Jenecks Trina. 

He will be my first real Schutzhund dog that I get to train so i'm very much looking foward to doing some work with him.

yeah, i know these types of threads are useless without pics, but i'm at work and I havn't had the time to take any pics yet. I'll post some up later.
I'm soo stoked!!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

So you got a rott?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, I got a Rott.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Congratulations. I just got my 1st working prospect as well. Fun times!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Congratulations. I just got my 1st working prospect as well. Fun times!


 
Thanks and congrats to you too! What kind of dog did you get?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Very cool, Meng. I like Jeneck's Rotts.:grin::grin:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats, the timing is good. Just in time for a summer of fun with a new dog.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Very cool, Meng. I like Jeneck's Rotts.:grin::grin:


 
Thanks!





Heres some random pics of the little guy.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Cool corgrads on your choice my first Schutzhund dog was a Rottwiler I dident see a tail thank your breeder. The tail when left on the dog for me they take away from my personal visuial ideal of the Rottweiler. We have three young ones in our club and one for sure is going the be a nasty mofo not a wopper lucky for the handler.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Seeing a Rottie wag their whole butt in excitement because they have almost no tail never was too tough looking to me. ;-) I actually rather like the look of the tailed ones and helps with with balance during fast turns like a rudder. JMO.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Congrats, the timing is good. Just in time for a summer of fun with a new dog.


Thanks, and yes my same thoughts about summer fun with a new dog. Im kind of saddened that its not a weeks old puppy, but at the same time i'm soO glad i don't have to deal with the puppy pooping and peeing everywhere.


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

AWESOME! Great lookin dog... Wat is a TD?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gregory Escolta said:


> AWESOME! Great lookin dog... Wat is a TD?


Training Director, I'd guess


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats hes beautiful !! I lhave loved Jeneck's rotss ever since Wotan they have very nice ones!


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Training Director, I'd guess


 
Thanks... I learn something new everyday on here!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maren, they do not need their tails as a rudder, I can tell you that much. Plus, they look stupid as **** with tails. Like some sort of retarded lab.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff, check out the pictures of Hilde's Mal doing disc (and Anne and mine as well). You can see the tails on these lighter built dogs moving in different directions depending on how they're trying to correct their bodies in motion and acting as a counter balance. A heavier built Rottweiler would also likely benefit from this.

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/canine-flying-disc-dog-sports-14731/


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Meng...Congratulations on you new young dog. My previous Rott's lineage was Jeneck's/ von der Teufelsbrucke. He was short, muscular, heavy boned had good drive, excellent nerve, lots of resource guarding.

My recent import is doing great and has a tail. I like the tail it gives overall balance, it is easier to read him and it is good to stop slamming doors :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Meng!!!! I'm planning on coming up to do some training with you guys this summer sometime before I trial Judge so I look forward to meeting Ike and you!!! He sure is a cutie!!! Quic is one of my favorite Eckart dogs!!!


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> Thanks and congrats to you too! What kind of dog did you get?


I got a DS pup


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hi Meng...Congratulations on you new young dog. My previous Rott's lineage was Jeneck's/ von der Teufelsbrucke. He was short, muscular, heavy boned had good drive, excellent nerve, lots of resource guarding.
> 
> My recent import is doing great and has a tail. I like the tail it gives overall balance, it is easier to read him and it is good to stop slamming doors :twisted::twisted::twisted:


Thanks!



Courtney Guthrie said:


> Congratulations Meng!!!! I'm planning on coming up to do some training with you guys this summer sometime before I trial Judge so I look forward to meeting Ike and you!!! He sure is a cutie!!! Quic is one of my favorite Eckart dogs!!!


Thanks! That would be cool if you come over and check us out. 



Jason Hammel said:


> I got a DS pup


Very nice! One day I want to give the DS breed a wirl.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Jeff, check out the pictures of Hilde's Mal doing disc (and Anne and mine as well). You can see the tails on these lighter built dogs moving in different directions depending on how they're trying to correct their bodies in motion and acting as a counter balance. A heavier built Rottweiler would also likely benefit from this.
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/canine-flying-disc-dog-sports-14731/


Have you ever seen how some people when they're driving lean into the corners, like that's gonna help the vehicle handle better.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Have you ever seen how some people when they're driving lean into the corners, like that's gonna help the vehicle handle better.


Depends on the vehicle you are driving I suppose.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hard to lean with a tricycle. The dern peddles keep getting jammed in the ground! #-o


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Hard to lean with a tricycle. The dern peddles keep getting jammed in the ground! #-o


Man, you ain't kidding! I don't know how many times I stubbed my toe doing that. Bout all I managed to do after I tore the end of my toe off was swerve violently out of control. There I sat with my tricycle tipped over and me crying.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't allow myself to cry.........not in front of the grankids anyway. 8-[ 8-[


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Have you ever seen how some people when they're driving lean into the corners, like that's gonna help the vehicle handle better.


 
I got to lean when I drive this...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o Never seen such a nice paint job on a farm tractor.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I got to lean when I drive this...


Now thats funny


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Now thats funny


And stupid. :???:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> And stupid. :???:


yes and stupid:lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Meng Xiong said:


> I got to lean when I drive this...


I learned to drive and leaned in a 5 ton water truck in a field, I don't have any pictures and you wouldn't want to see that carnage anyways :lol:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Ike dosn't need a tail to lean with it. LoL... Wow, i'm bored. :lol::lol::lol::^o


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey I just want to make sure everyone knows thats not my car.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice looking pup. He's going to have a great head when he's grown up - the car - not so much. Rotts with tails - I prefer the look of docked. But I know tails do come in handy for turning corners, and swimming too - they do act as "rudder" and dogs with tails have a certain advantage in these things (swimming, turning while running or swimming) than docked dogs do. But, still agree that Rotts with tails - just don't look quite right to me. Still getting used to them I guess, most working Rotts I see around nowadays have tails. But I like Dobes with tails and uncropped ears even less - they look like Coonhounds to me.

molly


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a shame that Austrailian Shepherds are so clumsy without their tails when they do herding, frisby, agility, etc. :---)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW dogs use tails as rudders ?? What showdog manual did you read that one in ??


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

If its born with a tail why cut it off? The only reason I've heard for docking the tail is cosmetic!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Right, what was I thinking.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Molly Graf said:


> Nice looking pup. He's going to have a great head when he's grown up - the car - not so much. Rotts with tails - I prefer the look of docked. But I know tails do come in handy for turning corners, and swimming too - they do act as "rudder" and dogs with tails have a certain advantage in these things (swimming, turning while running or swimming) than docked dogs do. But, still agree that Rotts with tails - just don't look quite right to me. Still getting used to them I guess, most working Rotts I see around nowadays have tails. But I like Dobes with tails and uncropped ears even less - they look like Coonhounds to me.
> 
> molly


 Molly Labs and Chessies use their tails but rely on their powerful swimming motions. My Lab was great about figuring currents and where the duck/bumper was going to be...not wasting energy. As you know, I have 2 Bouviers, one with a tail and one with a very short tail. The tail issue doesn't play into their ability to do OB, bite work, or running into me! As far as the look, no tail is nicer...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Martin Koops said:


> If its born with a tail why cut it off? The only reason I've heard for docking the tail is cosmetic!


 Nope, it's so you can't grab it and beat their a$$ if they run past you...kind of like counting to ten.#-o


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

well, I do know the tail makes a big difference in how Dobe's turn - docked tail they don't turn very well when running (blinds) - could be because they are so fast, maybe Rotts' tail doesn't make that much difference in that way LOL

molly


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Molly Graf said:


> well, I do know the tail makes a big difference in how Dobe's turn - docked tail they don't turn very well when running (blinds) - could be because they are so fast, maybe Rotts' tail doesn't make that much difference in that way LOL
> 
> molly


We got both tail and no tail dobe I see no difference there long legs and center of gravity are the problem I think


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't know for sure becuause I havn't watched any vids of tailed/no tailed dogs make high speed corners, but I do know that as animals and humans, we are very adaptive and find ways to compensate. So... i'm not so sure if the docked tail argument/ corner balancing arguement holds up for me.

And like someone mentioned, i'm partial to the docked tail because 1) I don't have a choice because thats what my breeder does. 2) I have an image ingrained in my brain, a silouette, of how a Rotti is supposed to look like. 










I guess if I wanted a fast dog then I would have made the obvious choice, but the Rotti is/has proven to be a perfect fit for what I'm looking for.


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Not EVERY rottie is slow...  My Zeus is a our club's "rott rocket", and very nearly as fast as the mals! And no... no tail. Since he was docked at 2 days old, I doubt he even misses it.

Linda


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I have seen a difference in tail and no tail dobes - running blinds especially - the tailed dobes seem to cut their corners quicker, and seem to use their tails (as other tailed dogs seem to), the tail is put "on the curve of the turn" - for balance? But, as you say it may be just the individual dogs' athleticism and nothing to do with the tail. Just seems that the dogs with tails are actually using them in the fast turns. It is true though, that Aussies and other shorter/stockier no-tailed dogs don't have the same problems - because of their build, I'm sure. I have also noticed in swimming - Dobes with docked tails tend to sink (their rear ends) and swim in a more upright position - not efficient. Dobes with tails seem to swim more naturally and easily, don't sink. That said, could also be body mass, or individual dogs. Rottweilers I have seen swimming seem to sink - and I witnessed an English Mastiff walk into a lake and remain with feet on the bottom, completely submerged, looking around under the water - looked like a hippo. We were wondering how we were going to rescue her when she started to drown, when she turned around and simply walked out. LOLOLOL - so I guess 200 lb dogs can't swim? 

molly


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Linda Flemmer said:


> Not EVERY rottie is slow...  My Zeus is a our club's "rott rocket", and very nearly as fast as the mals! And no... no tail. Since he was docked at 2 days old, I doubt he even misses it.
> 
> Linda


 
I agree, not every Rott is a slouch, but if you take the fastest Sheperd vs. the fastest Rott, the sheperd is always going to win, thats just the way it is.

I personally have a varied taste in many things... I like the anology, 'some days you want to shoot a 9mm caliber gun, other days you want to shoot a 45,' it just depends on what suits your wants and needs at the time. I could never just own one, i'd love to own a couple of each because I can appreciate the strengths and weaknesses of each. Same with dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wouldn't say that. I have had some really fast Rotts, and seen some really slow Shepherds. Speed is a good thing to have sometimes. Slow is just an abomination.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Martin Koops said:


> If its born with a tail why cut it off? The only reason I've heard for docking the tail is cosmetic!


Every breed that I'm aware of that is docked and/or cropped has a historical purpose for it. With Terriers the tail gets in the way when they go to ground, but when they are docked they leave enough on to be a "handle" to grab the dog and pull it out of the hole. The Rott was used for a variety of purposes, but carting is one and I read the tail was docked to prevent injuries while pulling. Dobes were docked and cropped supposedly to leave fewer things for a person to grab when fighting the dog.  Some hunting breeds are cropped because of the terrain they hunt in and their coats (injuries) but docked long so the hunter can still see the body language. Fighting dogs were cropped to prevent ear injuries, that bleed like crazy. Etc. Since many breeds aren't used for their original purposes anymore cropping/docking is mainly done because that's how it's always been. So it could be argued its cosmetic now. Then again, I wouldn't own a Dobe with a tail, or a Boxer. I've seen to many tail injuries in both, from whacking them against different surfaces and the lack of hair protecting the tail. And once they injure it, it's a royal pain getting it to heal up since every time they smack it against something (just wagging it), it reopens the sore. And some breeds have such long heavy/hairy ears they are prone to ear infections. So it could be argued there are still some health benefits to docking/cropping for some dogs. 

Cosmetic or not, the look of a dog helps it do it's job as a PPD, K9, etc. If the dog can deter someone just because of it's looks, then an argument can be made that cosmetics have a functional purpose.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> It's a shame that Austrailian Shepherds are so clumsy without their tails when they do herding, frisby, agility, etc. :---)


That's just what the border collie people would say. BURRRRRRRN!!! :lol::lol::lol: (disclaimer: I love both Aussies and BCs)


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

My docked Rott is a very powerful swimmer. He loves it! No sinking or other issues. Retrieves like a lab and charges through the currents like a tug boat.

My tailed Rott can't swim for st!t and goes straight up and down, splashing around like an idiot. 

Same with speed and corners. The tailed dog is clumsy and goofy in all things, while the docked dog is just an athletic machine. They are just individuals.

I think that we see what we are looking. If one wants the tailed dog to be quick and agile when compared to a docked dog, that is what will happen.

And Meng, CONGRATS! I am glad that you found the right fit for you. I look forward to hearing about you kicking a$$ out there with that big guy!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jessica Kromer said:


> My docked Rott is a very powerful swimmer. He loves it! No sinking or other issues. Retrieves like a lab and charges through the currents like a tug boat.
> 
> My tailed Rott can't swim for st!t and goes straight up and down, splashing around like an idiot.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, ive been having a really good time with him!


----------

